# Introduction and my fluval SPEC V



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

2. is definitely mini pellia!  nice scape


----------



## edjonaso (Oct 10, 2012)

Ebi said:


> 2. is definitely mini pellia!  nice scape


Thanks! :smile:


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

The rescape definitely worked - love the rocks

Good luck with the tank


----------



## edjonaso (Oct 10, 2012)

Goodies have arrived! will post update in the next couple of days once the system is running. The atomic V2 regulator is heavier than i thought, but thats a good thing :smile:











I added just a little bit of ludwigia brevipes to the back of the tank near the pearl weed, hopefully it'll grow. I also got 4 more amano shrimps, these guys seem a lot healthier than my previous ones, they cleaned up the leaves of my anubias in just one night, they're all green and shiny now 











cheers


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

how did you attach your mini pellia ? looks really nice. Got a ancient feel. LOL


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

great start


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

is that the stock light for the spec v?


----------



## edjonaso (Oct 10, 2012)

sunyang730 said:


> how did you attach your mini pellia ? looks really nice. Got a ancient feel. LOL


I just stuck the mini pellia to the stones without anything, due to the shape and surface of the stones, it's quite easy to push the mini pellia into the tiny holes on the stones and it'll stay.




andrewss said:


> great start


thank you sir!





chou said:


> is that the stock light for the spec v?


it's not, that's a 16" Finnex Fugeray.


----------



## Naisi (Mar 9, 2011)

Great tank, I just got one myself and have been all over the internet looking for a light upgrade. You say your's will put you in the semi-high light range? And do you think it will have the power for a HC carpet? With co2 and ferts of course.


----------



## edjonaso (Oct 10, 2012)

Naisi said:


> Great tank, I just got one myself and have been all over the internet looking for a light upgrade. You say your's will put you in the semi-high light range? And do you think it will have the power for a HC carpet? With co2 and ferts of course.




I'd say mine is probably around medium light range, i did say this tank is semi high tech because i end up adding pressurized CO2 system. 

before i went with fugeray, i was actually considering of getting 16" Finnex Ray II instead, but it seems like the light is a bit too much for me. My intention is to make this tank a low-medium light setup, with CO2 supplement, nothing too crazy yet, as this is my first tank after all. 

I have no experience with carpet plant yet, but i do know if you go Ray II with a spec V you should be able to grow anything, just be ready to deal with the algae as well :smile:

these posts might help

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=194524&highlight=Ray

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=160396&highlight=led

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189944






cheers


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

the rock scape is real nice... im assuming the ohko stone was used, looks good for color contrast with the dark aquasoil, only thing I was thinking is a bit more sloping in the aquasoil could look good

but yeah great spec v - I have one but it is very lowtech however I have been able to sustain low demanding plants tho it would be sweet to have co2 at my disposal


----------

